# mod_rewrite Problem



## Paula (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

folgende Problematik beschäftigt mich derzeit:


So schaut meine *.htaccess* Datei aus:

```
Options -Indexes
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^public/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/$ public.php?nav=$1

RewriteRule ^killcookies/$ memo.php?nav=welcome&killcookies=yes

RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/$ memo.php?nav=$1
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/$ memo.php?nav=$1&s1=$2
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/$ memo.php?nav=$1&s1=$2&s2=$3
```

Dieses Script will jedoch nicht so wie ich es will.

http://memo.ds81.com/impressum/
Dies funktioniert prima und mir wird die Seite angezeigt.

http://memo.ds81.com/killcookies/
Auch hier klappt alles prima - die Cookies werden ordnungsgemäß gelöscht!

http://memo.ds81.com/public/impressum/
Hier ist jedoch der *Fehler*, bei dieser URL wird mir nichts angezeigt.
Wenn ich nun die Seite ohne mod_rewrite anzeigen lassen:
http://memo.ds81.com/public.php?nav=impressum
dann klappt auch das prima.

Warum will das nur nicht mit dem mod_rewrite bei den _public_ Seiten klappen?


----------



## Paula (30. Mai 2004)

Nach zigfachem rumprobieren nun die Lösung:
_public_  darf nicht benutzt werden.

Also so geht es:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^open/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/$ public.php?nav=$1
```


----------

